# my dog wont do anything



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

alright i have a gsd/rottweiler named wiley(mostly gsd as he is a mix of a pure gsd and a gsd/rott that seemed to have many more gsd traits.) anyway i can not get him to learn a thing. nothing seems to motivate him and he just seems to be a lazy bored dog even when im not trying to teach stuff. ive tried treats and he just sits and stares for awhile then lays down, lets out a big sigh and just sits there. anybody run into this where their dog just wont learn and doesnt seem to be motivated?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

how old is your dog? has he been vet checked and in good health? 

have you tried toys? like squeaky toys or a ball? are you animated and excited? have you tried using your dogs favorite toy as a reward?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

extra modivation is always great! be funner than the thing he is interested in


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

i just had him at the vet for a checkup a few weeks ago and they said nothing seemed to be wrong helth wise they said some dogs just arent motivated. i didnt buy that. ive tried using treats toys and even people food and all he does is just sit there and stare at whatever i have. once in awhile he will put his paw up for whatever i say cause shake is the only thing he gets.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is he?

What's his background and training?

How hungry is he and what are you using for training treats during the session?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

hmmm.. thats odd? a while back we adopted a husky shepherd mix and she had no clue what toys and play was, she had never been taught or shown anything about them i guess it just happens sometimes, but i think you can get a dog motiveted. what have you noticed he likes alot? like more than anything?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Juneau, the amazingly, frustratingly calm Malamute. | Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

he is roughly 8 months old. neutered. he has alright manners except for digging in the garbage, which he absolutely loves to do but only when im not around. and sometimes when he plays he will naw on hands but never ever hard enough to hurt someone its more of him rubbing his teeth on you. not really trained but he will follow me off lead no problem, wont even bolt for any kind of person or animal. he knows shake and will come if i say "hey wiley". also goes in his kennel for "go home." only huge issue i noticed with him is he has a slight food agression to people if he ever gets people food that gets dropped or dug out of garbage and if you touch his neck or mouth while hes eating his food. never snapped or bit just growls until you take it from him. very calm he was a friend of mines who moved away. ive had him about a month now.


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

oh and he is eating about 5 cups of large breed puppy food a day and i have tried chopped banana, chopped hotdogs, various chopped lunch meats, peanut butter, and various brands of dog treats.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of large breed puppy food?


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

so you are the second owner and only had him for month. Well my rescue was 5 years old and did not know how to play. It took her like 6 weeks to start to play. She is now playing fetch the frisbee and retrieve it. I had her now for 4 month. Give the guy some time and maybe take him to a dog park.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd give the dog more time with you. Don't expect too much too fast and I'd also strongly recommend that you NOT visit any dog park - ever. Dog parks are one of the worst ideas anyone ever came up with and I'd like to see them all closed. Anyway, use your time to develop a strong bond between your dog and you. Go slowly and try to incorporate some games into daily activities. It'll happen.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes more time!!! The dog needs to bond with you 1st. You will find something that motivates him. Just gotta keep trying. Different toys- tennis balls-human food. You can't give up. Take him to the pet store and see if there is anything he likes. Maybe a bully stick? Most dogs like canned food. Buy a can and freeze small balls of it. We have a rescue that was 5 months old when we got him. He didn't know how to play. But he gets it now. It just takes time.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

What exactly are you trying to do with your dog? He may need more time in his new home to feel more comfortable. Not every pup/dog is 100mph. I often cherish the "quiet" times when all 3 dogs are just chilling out, laying around. I would definately address the food issues before they get worse.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How about a good game of tug? That's all my dogs' favorite game.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Might I suggest boiled chicken. My dog doesn't get excited about much, until I present CHICKEN! He loves it. Totally different dog. 

I just boil an entire chicken and then debone the whole thing. Some I save for the family - only because I don't normally cook and they get all upset that I'm cooking for the dogs - and the rest I put in packages and freeze them. I'll leave one package out for training. When I use the chicken as treats, I only pinch off a tiny amount - so he stays eager for more. 

I also use the broth and pour it over their food. Waste not, want not.


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

ill keep trying. he plays awesome with other dogs. will chase my girlfriends dog all day long if he could. do you think trying to play with him and her dog would help him get it? also i forgot to mention he is kinda dominant too. would that have anoything to do with why he wouldnt want to learn stuff i teach him


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Try making a flirt pole and see if that motivates him


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Over feeding??*



> oh and he is eating about 5 cups of large breed puppy food a day


5 cups? That sounds like a tremendous amount of food, unless he's gigantic and/or is getting a super amount of exercise. Perhaps feeding guides are different, depending on the food. But, per the guide on the side of the Blue Buffalo bag, the below are the recommended guidelines at 2 meals per day. So, if he was eating 3 times a day, you'd have to do the math to determine how much should be fed at one meal:

Up to 15 lbs - 1/4 c. to 1 1/4 c. (standard 8oz. measuring cup)
16 to 25 lbs - 1 1/4 c. to 1 1/2 c.
26 to 40 lbs - 1 1/2 c. to 2 1/4 c.
41 to 60 lbs - 2 1/4 c. to 3 c.
61 to 80 lbs - 3 c. to 3 1/2 c.
81 to 100 lbs - 3 1/2 c. to 4 1/2 c.
>100 lbs - 4 1/4 c. + 1/2 c. for each 20 pounds over 100 lbs. body weight

Just a thought but maybe, in addition to not having had enough time to bond with you, he's stuffed and just wants to lay down and take a nap!?


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

wiley is roughly 65 pounds. i give him nutro large breed puppy and it says for 60-80 (could be 50-70 cant exactly remember) the serving is 4.5-6 cups. and i am splitting that between 2 meals not 5 cups each meal. i have noticed him filling out much quicker in the past two weeks though do you think maybe he could be getting too much food to where he doesnt even want a treat?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Nellie has been on Nutro for awhile... I have never given her more then 4 cups a day on it. I would cut it back.


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for the advice i will try that. would it be bad to just instantly cut a cup or so off his diet right away or would you suggest slowly cutting it over time? also what is a flirt pole as somebody mentioned earlier?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

His next meal would be a cup short if it were me. I don't think it matters.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Go to search and type flirtpole/springpole


----------



## wileytheshep (Jun 3, 2010)

ok i will start that right away. thanks for everyones advice you are all a big help


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

wileytheshep said:


> ok i will start that right away. thanks for everyones advice you are all a big help


One thing I really like to use when starting with a dog that isn't that bonded with me is NILIF combined with hand feeding. 

You can google NILIF if you're not familiar with it. What I do on top of it is that for a few days or a week or however long it takes, the dog only eats from my hand. If they want to eat, them must take it from me respectfully. I've had a dog miss the first meal but they come around.

This does several things - 1) Associates me with something good (food) 2) Shows them how to take food/treats nicely 3) Makes them feel comfortable with me 4) Reiterates my role as pack leader because I am controlling resources.

This is something you might try. It's a time commitment, but totally worth it IMO.

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Way too much food, because you are also adding a lot of treats. I'd be laying around looking glassy eyed too if I were eating that much! Kibble takes a very long time to digest (up to 8 hours) so the first meal is probably barely gone before here comes the next one. 

Good posts above - cutting back on the food and using NILIF and hand feeding are great. Dogs can take up to 6 months to feel "at home" and it's not at all unusual for some to not know what play is all about. It means being patient and possibly trying multiple approaches before you hit the right button.

Make sure he gets appropriate obedience training - you mentioned that he is dominant, so it is important that you establish yourself as the leader. If you don't he will be less likely to bond and more likely to become problematic. LONG walks (not just around the block) are also one of the best ways to quickly bond with any dog and will be good for you too!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

tkarsjens said:


> One thing I really like to use when starting with a dog that isn't that bonded with me is NILIF combined with hand feeding.
> 
> You can google NILIF if you're not familiar with it. What I do on top of it is that for a few days or a week or however long it takes, the dog only eats from my hand. If they want to eat, them must take it from me respectfully. I've had a dog miss the first meal but they come around.
> 
> ...


 
I also found that utilizing the NILIF meathod, my dog doesn't beg. If I'm eating, he'll look at me and then go on to something else. It is as if he knows that if I'm going to offer him some, I'll ask him for something in return and begging isn't going to get him anywhere. He isn't perfect - and will look at me once in a while to see if perhaps I've asked him something and he missed it - but he isn't vocal - nor does he sit in my space and beg. ......could be he is afraid I tried to cook something....:crazy:


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Yes more time!!! The dog needs to bond with you 1st. You will find something that motivates him. Just gotta keep trying. Different toys- tennis balls-human food. You can't give up. Take him to the pet store and see if there is anything he likes. Maybe a bully stick? Most dogs like canned food. Buy a can and freeze small balls of it. We have a rescue that was 5 months old when we got him. He didn't know how to play. But he gets it now. It just takes time.


I tried everything, and than took her in the pet store to pick her own toy, and she picked her own first toy ... a cat toy (little feathers at the end of a long stick, made her chase the feather, that is how she started to play)
Time and lots of attention, and he will get there:laugh:


----------

